# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Redes de Alcantarillado >  Los romanos no ganaron la batalla del saneamiento

## Jonasino

> Una nueva investigación arqueológica revela que a pesar de todas las innovaciones aparentemente higiénicas impulsadas por los romanos, los parásitos intestinales como la triquina, las lombrices intestinales y la disentería 'Entamoeba histolytica' no disminuyó como se esperaba en la época romana en comparación con la anterior edad de hierro, sino que aumentaron gradualmente.
> 
> Los romanos son bien conocidos por introducir tecnología de saneamiento en  Europa hace alrededor de 2.000 años, incluyendo varios puestos públicos de letrinas con instalaciones de lavado, sistemas de alcantarillado, tuberías de agua potable de acueductos y baños públicos calientes para lavarse. Los romanos también desarrollaron leyes diseñadas para mantener a sus pueblos libres de excrementos y basura.
> 
>     El estudio halló que huevos de tenia estaban sorprendentemente generalizados en el periodo romano en comparación con la Edad de Bronce y la Edad del Hierro en Europa
> 
> Este trabajo lo llevó a cabo el doctor Piers Mitchell, del Departamento de Arqueología y Antropología de la Universidad de Cambridge, en Reino Unido, y se publica en la revista 'Parasitology'. Según sus autores, es el primer estudio  en utilizar la evidencia arqueológica de los parásitos en la época romana para evaluar "las consecuencias para la salud de la conquista de un imperio".
> 
> El doctor Mitchell reunió evidencia de parásitos en letrinas antiguas, entierros humanos y 'coprolitos' --o heces fosilizadas--, así como en peines y textiles de numerosas excavaciones del periodo romano en todo el imperio romano. No sólo ciertos parásitos intestinales parecen aumentar en prevalencia con la llegada de los romanos, sino que estos expertos también encontraron que, a pesar de su famosa cultura del baño regular, los 'ectoparásitos' como los piojos y las pulgas estaban tan extendidos entre los romanos como en los vikingos y las poblaciones medievales, donde el baño no se practicaba ampliamente.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/ep/16/0...la-saneamiento

----------

F. Lázaro (11-ene-2016),Los terrines (11-ene-2016)

----------

